# Youth back tension release



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

Try a Stan medium


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

True Ball Sweet Spot II


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Stan JustX in small or medium for a thumb trigger. This release has zero trigger travel, but it is crisp, with a small handle. Can be open or close hook depending on the shooters preference.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

another avenue, might be to look for a used Zenith Comfort 3 hinge. they are a fairly compact and very good quality hinge.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

My daughter a year ago got excited about shooting and shot with me for a few weeks, during that time I just handed her a sweetspot and then a tru ball ht and within days she was shooting just fine. She was 10 years old last summer and by the end of those two or three weeks she was on her way to becoming a hinge shooter. I did very little instruction and just told her she had to draw with the exact same feel in her hand every time and I was in charge of the moon speed adjustments. I really think in a month or so I would have began teaching her how to yield but her interest faded.


----------



## bunnybrew (Jul 13, 2009)

Its amazing how quickly kids can pick things up, I would really go for a hinge, just imagine how much easier and quickly they will pick it up versus down the road. I have shot the tru ball bt golds and their regular size were on the small side. You can' go wrong with any of the small stans. You can also get the inside out in a small as well.


----------



## BroColt (Aug 3, 2014)

Go with a stan blackjack my son started shooting one and loves it fits his hand better than the tryball and carter. Stan has quite a bit smaller feel in thickness also


----------

